# My fleetwood from the beginning



## 37fleetwood (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi, I wanted to show someone the photos of my bike and realized they were scattered about the cabe. I have decided to make a post of the photos of it from the first ones which were on the ebay auction. hope you all enjoy.

this one is from the auction. the bike was deeply pitted and the tank looked like Swiss Cheese. the rack was off a Schwinn and quite a few pieces were missing.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 24, 2008)

here are some of the pieces I have gathered.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 24, 2008)

here are some of the photos I took as I got it running.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 24, 2008)

here is a photo after I got the tank straightened and the holes filled.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 24, 2008)

then it was torn all apart for the frame and other body work. it was blasted and primered with a special primer Mike had that could be sprayed on really thick.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 24, 2008)

then believe it or not I painted it myself!








after it was all red and had dries for several days I sanded very lightly and applied the white paint.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 24, 2008)

after everything had dried I started putting it together.
here are a set of NOS Firestone tires I found for it.




the badge was cleaned and installed.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 24, 2008)

here it was mostly assembled but not yet rideable.








here are a couple with mike's Streamliners


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 24, 2008)

here are the most recent photos. it isn't quite done but is now rideable.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 24, 2008)

I hope you've enjoyed looking. 
Scott


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice job Scott! Looks like you got that horn/button/switch from me, I recognize the board I had it laying on for the picture, way before I joined The Cabe.....glad it went to a good project 

Hey Mike you got more than one streamliner, i think you shoud sell one to me:eek:


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 25, 2008)

*Beautiful Job!*

Thats an awsome looking bike, well worth the effort. Thanks, for sharing, Pat


----------



## Gordon (Mar 25, 2008)

*Great Job*

Beautiful bike, but I am wondering about the rack. I have had several of those and always assumed they were a generic because of the multiple adjustment holes where it attaches behind the seat. Is this rack specificly designed for this bike? Just curious.


----------



## Monark52 (Mar 25, 2008)

Scott,you said the frame was deeply pitted...how did you get it so smooth?
I have a Monark frame with some serious pits in it but don`t know how to remove them. I`d need an angle grinder to smooth them out!

Nice bikes you got too !


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 25, 2008)

Monark52 said:


> Scott,you said the frame was deeply pitted...how did you get it so smooth?
> I have a Monark frame with some serious pits in it but don`t know how to remove them. I`d need an angle grinder to smooth them out!
> 
> Nice bikes you got too !




thanks for the kind words everyone, this was one of the least likely to be restored streamliners there probably has ever been, but if it hadn't been i would never have been able to afford it. to get the pits out, Mike was the genius. he knew what to use. it was an epoxy primer which can be sprayed on up to 1/8" thick. I have done others by spraying sanding spraying sanding etc. etc. etc. it takes forever but eventually you'll get them filled in. the epoxy primer is the way to go. sand blast the frame to make sure it is clean and spray it on thick. sand it smooth and then paint. this is kind of a simplified explanation so ask if you need any more info.
Scott


----------



## lobsterboyx (Mar 26, 2008)

gosh, im so happy i got in to this hobby - i cant wait for my first... REAL balloon!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 28, 2008)

Gordon said:


> Beautiful bike, but I am wondering about the rack. I have had several of those and always assumed they were a generic because of the multiple adjustment holes where it attaches behind the seat. Is this rack specificly designed for this bike? Just curious.





The racks on these are made by MacCaulley and were available as and accessory through dealers or were standard on many different brands and models. Huffman advertised the use of major brand name accessories. MacCaulley also made the fenders for these bikes and if I'm not mistaken the chain guard as well.
Scott


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 28, 2008)

ol'tin bender said:


> Close Scott it is a pollyester primer. it will make just about any thing look good! I bought a homemade tandem and it was pitted worse tham Scotts and most was gone after the first coat, second coat and all gone!! key thing to remember prep prep!! without it all the work will be for nothing. sandblasting the rust off is the easy way or you can do it by acid bath.




Where can you pick up pollyester primer and does it come in a rattle can?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 28, 2008)

That makes sense, thanks


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 31, 2008)

bump 
Scott


----------



## Coreyk (May 31, 2008)

Wow, what an inspiring set of pics, and a lot of nice info, too. You've probably just saved me 10-20 hours on my '49 Indian Princess project.

Thanks!

Corey


----------



## VTECnical (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice work.  I am excited to start my first project bike.  I like yours alot.


----------



## akikuro (Jun 4, 2008)

Great work Scott. It came out beautifully. Thanks for sharing the pics.

Rhandy


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 12, 2008)

Bump for John 
Scott


----------

